# New side smoker Brinkmann 810-1750s in MA



## gosat13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello to all

Have this grill with side smoker,never used a smoker before,need some help from some good people that have the same grill guiding me.

Thank you in advance.

Vic


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Vic!!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 23, 2011)

Gosat13, send us some pictures of your unit and we can better explain the operation,and clue you in on wats to handle it better.

But until then, WELCOME to the forum and don't be afraid , we are good folk and will, help in any way.we can.

Have fun and...


----------



## gosat13 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will thank you,i was away
 


oldschoolbbq said:


> Gosat13, send us some pictures of your unit and we can better explain the operation,and clue you in on wats to handle it better.
> 
> But until then, WELCOME to the forum and don't be afraid , we are good folk and will, help in any way.we can.
> 
> Have fun and...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Post some pics of your smoker.


----------



## gosat13 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## gosat13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone help ?


----------



## gosat13 (Jul 8, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Post some pics of your smoker.




Here they are below


----------



## ronnierob (May 4, 2012)

Hey Vic,

How do you like that grill???  How does the smoker work???  That's one BIG exhault vent in the smoker box -- does it have a cover/baffle???

--RR


----------



## gosat13 (May 8, 2012)

Hi RoniieRob

I like the grill overall,the smoker works great but no baffle  no cover and no exaust.

Pro:All stainless grill box and good price.

Con: Small casters for a big and heavy grill.

If i had to buy again,i would go with my all time favorite  "WEBER"


----------

